# First full day as a 4th year apprentice



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

800 more hours until I can take my jman exam!









my wallet is going to thank me for the 6$/h raise, that’s for sure 😅


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

That’s great, congratulations.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

You're getting so close, I hope the next 800hr fly by.
Congrats.

Tim.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

Congrats - As a reminder , keep documented proof of your hours in the trade.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Buck Parrish Electric said:


> Congrats - As a reminder , keep documented proof of your hours in the trade.


We have what’s called the CCQ that manages everything in the construction trade in Quebec, they’re also the ones who manage our cards and whatnot. The rallies are all banked and officially noted. 🙂


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations, your almost there. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Good work.
800? Thats only 6 months. Doesnt Quebec need 2000 including school for level 4?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Seems like just the other day you posted this.









Now when you make JW the real learning starts for the rest of your career.

Cowboy


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

wcord said:


> Good work.
> 800? Thats only 6 months. Doesnt Quebec need 2000 including school for level 4?


There’s a new rule out that all hours accumulated in school are now worth 1.5x their amount AND you only need 85% of the required 8000 hours to test.
There’s too many apprentices and not enough jmen in the ratio so they did that to resolve the issue.





rarete-main-oeuvre


Make your life easier!




www.ccq.org


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Changing the rules!


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Seems like just the other day you posted this.
> View attachment 168982
> 
> 
> ...


no kidding! Truly feels like yesterday, yet like forever ago at the same time


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Martine said:


> We have what’s called the CCQ that manages everything in the construction trade in Quebec, they’re also the ones who manage our cards and whatnot. The rallies are all banked and officially noted. 🙂


Great... but nevertheless...
I was told and followed that advice until my last working day--->
SAVE EVERY PAYSTUB. Save every union card, dues receipt, and the annual W-2's from every employer... They'll come in handy should somebody make a mistake and your hours/ pension credits aren't "in the system..." 

*(Also any printed, mailed statements involving your money.)*

And mistakes DO happen, and sometimes the "mistake" is an "on purpose." 

We've caught contractors not reporting overtime hours or, improperly logging O/T hours when submitting their payrolls to the union hall. The 1st hour of O/T after 7 straight hours doesn't require any additional "fringes" paid to our benefit/ pension funds... but each subsequent hour does so... some contractors would work you on a Saturday or an extra shift at night, detached from your normal workday, which is time-and-a-half... and report 5 of those hours as an 8th hour worked each weekday..., paying the correct premium wage but, would skim 5 hours of benefits and fringes from your wages and the fringes contribution by claiming on paper you worked 5 8-hour days and 2 or 3 premium OT hours.

Ya gotta "CYA" because contractors play dirty... And even the union can make a data entry error preventing you from getting your full pension credit for the hours worked (if you happen to be laid off or take a leave of absence or, for whatever reason not working enough annual hours to count for a pension credit or excess pension credit(s) towards your defined benefit pension when you retire.) 

**Back way back when... oftentimes a non-union contractor would work a prevailing wage job, but not pay the actual weekly wage or benefits to their employees, likely unbeknownst to the employees themselves, but they had a habit of tossing their paycheck envelope and paystub into the trash... which we would fish out to legally nail by filing charges against the contractor, and that triggers a 7 year, or more depending on the severity of the transgression... ban on any and all public works contracts, including those they haven't even started yet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t know what makes you so happy, Martine, but I need to get me some of that. 😊


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

99cents said:


> I don’t know what makes you so happy, Martine, but I need to get me some of that. 😊


Her little monster makes her happy. Somehow I dont think that would work out for you lol


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Great... but nevertheless...
> I was told and followed that advice until my last working day--->
> SAVE EVERY PAYSTUB. Save every union card, dues receipt, and the annual W-2's from every employer... They'll come in handy should somebody make a mistake and your hours/ pension credits aren't "in the system..."


^^^^^^ This is important, you never know. I served my apprenticeship with the federal government when it was all paper and I got my IBEW card before computers also. Fast forward 35 years and I may of needed to challenge CO for a license. Lost all my papers in my house fire, Government base I worked at closed so you know how that goes to find paperwork. Union said those were not converted to computer. 
Lucky I still had my IBEW card in an old wallet that survived and was told that would work if needed.

So keep records.

Cowboy


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Its funny you mentioned pre computer records. Over the years, I had lost my Red Seal certificate. Decided I wanted a copy, so went down to the Apprenticeship branch. I got the deer in the headlights stare when I told the girl what date to look for. She had no idea how to go about it and was explaining when an older lady walked by. She laughed and said she'd look after it, as she knew exactly where the old records were.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

99cents said:


> I don’t know what makes you so happy, Martine, but I need to get me some of that. 😊


It’s all the poutine


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Squeeky cheese.

Tim


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

99cents said:


> I don’t know what makes you so happy, Martine, but I need to get me some of that. 😊


The 6$ an hour raise certainly helps.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Martine said:


> 800 more hours until I can take my *jwoman* exam!


FIFY 

Congrats on the milestone, and I also can't believe how the time flew by !
Really only seems a year ago, maybe 2, when you first joined as a new apprentice.

Well done Martine !


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations! You earned it through hard work and determination. Not many people can make that claim...........


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

LGLS said:


> Great... but nevertheless...
> I was told and followed that advice until my last working day--->
> *SAVE EVERY PAYSTUB. Save every union card, dues receipt, and the annual W-2's from every employer... They'll come in handy should somebody make a mistake and your hours/ pension credits aren't "in the system..."
> 
> ...



Great job @Martine keep up the good work.

Believe or or not I actually agree with @LGLS on this one.

DO NOT count on someone else to record your working hours.
Even if someone else is doing it, you should have your own journal, write everything down every day.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> Great job @Martine keep up the good work.
> 
> Believe or or not I actually agree with @LGLS on this one.
> 
> ...


And to keep any journal legal and admissable in court, the journal book must have bound pages where a tearout would be obvious, and never tear out any pages. If you make an incorrect entry, cross it out but leave it legible, and circle the errors and initial. Date every entry and timestamp it, and note things unique and memorable to that day or a very recent day such as the weather, which can be researched... Note though I never journaled my hours but it's not a bad idea especially if the local your working in seems a little ratty or "off". If you run any work, journal that every day like a diary. You can come up with an abbreviation code to develop a kind of shorthand too, just have a key translation and be consistant throught the journal. Log your hours, your worked-thru lunches or breaks, who was late or absent, who cut out early, got sick or committed a major feaux-pah. And who and when is constantly being found not in their work assignment and just ignoring their responsibility to the union and the contract... Journal signigigant events like minor and major accidents or injuries, including to equipment. "Asked for the 200 amp backboxes, x 40... told delivery tomorrow... and when they actually came and that some were dented or crushed or used or whatever... 

Running work turns into a rear view mirror blurry vortex of confusion easily, and when someone claims you screwed up when you didn't, you got ypur own diary as a backup witness. "Boss (name) told me use the #8 on the truck to do the bonding when contract calls for #6 or #4... inspector so and so caught this on Wed Aug 1 and rejected it, had to re-order proper material and do over... wasted manhours: 48. This sounds awfully paranoid but you won't believe the people you thought had your back that turn you into a scapegoat if it's their arse on the chopping block.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Give yourself time to study for the exam and or take some test prep. Sooner you pass, sooner the better pay as well as the satisfaction of having the license and the hard work that comes with it. Almost done.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats @Martine. 

So how does it work there in “La belle province”?

Do you first write a provincial exam, and then write the Inter-Provincial Red seal?

Do you have to write the provincial first or can you skip it and right the IP exam?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Martine said:


> 800 more hours until I can take my jman exam!
> 
> my wallet is going to thank me for the 6$/h raise, that’s for sure 😅


I remember saying those exact words regarding getting my licenses. Yesterday I turned 70, and I have been retired for 9 months. Damn time does fly, DO NOT wish your next 800 hours away, my early years in the trade were fun, and I made many lifelong friends.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

eddy current said:


> Congrats @Martine.
> 
> So how does it work there in “La belle province”?
> 
> ...


I can’t skip the provincial, Quebec thinks they’re much too important for that. I’ll be doing the provincial first and then the inter at some point but probably not just yet, since I’ll have to study the Canadian code which I never go off of, since we have our own provincial code.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> I remember saying those exact words regarding getting my licenses. Yesterday I turned 70, and I have been retired for 9 months. Damn time does fly, DO NOT wish your next 800 hours away, my early years in the trade were fun, and I made many lifelong friends.


OH C'MON BRIAN...

Be honest with us, but more importantly, yourself.

NOT just "The early years, amirite? Or at least, have I not pegged you just a touch???

ALL your years were fantastic, and I'll bet you wouldn't change a one of 'em, not one iota.

-DDD


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

emtnut said:


> FIFY
> 
> Congrats on the milestone, and I also can't believe how the time flew by !
> Really only seems a year ago, maybe 2, when you first joined as a new apprentice.
> ...


And she did one thing few apprentices do, 
1. she searched for an online forum to assist in her learning a trade
2. she stuck with us
3. She asked questions and none were ever considered as dumb questions.

If I was still in business you would be on my list for employment. NEVER STOP LEARNING.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

thank god you posted a selfie on a board full of horny old men to document this joyous occasion


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Breakfasteatre said:


> thank god you posted a selfie on a board full of horny old men to document this joyous occasion


Well maybe she considers some of us friends. Except you, maybe.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Martine said:


> I can’t skip the provincial, Quebec thinks they’re much too important for that. I’ll be doing the provincial first and then the inter at some point but probably not just yet, since I’ll have to study the Canadian code which I never go off of, since we have our own provincial code.



Lol, of course. 


FYI, the 2018 Quebec code is the 2015 Canadian code with a few amendments. 

Only the blue (or green I can’t remember) pages at the beginning are Quebec rules. 

The rest of the book is the 2015 Canadian code.


----------



## DragnUp (Jun 18, 2021)

yeah, good for you 

you could've quit at any time, but you didn't


----------



## HUNKY (Aug 16, 2017)

Congratulations on your last stage ,just don't stop learning anytime you have a chance. Heed the documentation warning as I went through that myself had to prove hours that were not reported. 17 years retired now. Good luck.


----------



## HUNKY (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats on sticking in there. Study the qualifications and keep your records.I had to do just that thank goodness I had my records and was able to prove my hours. Now retired 17 years. Good luck 😁 🙃


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> And she did one thing few apprentices do,
> 1. she searched for an online forum to assist in her learning a trade
> 2. she stuck with us
> 3. She asked questions and none were ever considered as dumb questions.
> ...


You're a good man, Charlie Brown. 
And one of the BEST features on this whole board. Always have bee as well... and a perfect gentleman, even when on occasion I was a dlck to you. You let me just roll...

And so, If I may... re-post my old moniker other than "Pappa, watch me fly!"

"and I learn, in whatever state I may be,
Therein to be content."


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Martine said:


> I can’t skip the provincial, Quebec thinks they’re much too important for that. I’ll be doing the provincial first and then the inter at some point but probably not just yet, since I’ll have to study the Canadian code which I never go off of, since we have our own provincial code.


Happened to me early in my career - NYC had it's own codes and did not EVER adopt the NEC, so this will make you feel better, perhaps better than better:

You only need to study the DIFFERENCES between each of those standards.

Because you'll likely figure out, they're already pretty close, closer than you assumed. 
NYC still has amendments that contradict the NEC, which they finally adopted back a couple decades ago but, they were never that far apart anyways, plus since much of my work for different city or state "authorities," ALSO each has it's OWN code book as well and... all those exceptions pretty much repeat across all those "special" agencies. 

You've been a great contributer here Martine... this board is better off with you than without.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Breakfasteatre said:


> thank god you posted a selfie on a board full of horny old men to document this joyous occasion



...he chortled.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Breakfasteatre said:


> thank god you posted a selfie on a board full of horny old men to document this joyous occasion


My dude, who hurt you? I’ve seen countless selfies on the job, pictures of gardens, meals, grandkids and plenty of other stuff. I posted a picture of myself AT WORK, proud of my accomplishment. Comments were congratulatory, about hours, reminiscing, passing exams and other non horny related comments.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

eddy current said:


> Lol, of course.
> 
> 
> FYI, the 2018 Quebec code is the 2015 Canadian code with a few amendments.
> ...


They’re indeed blue! (Would Quebec have made their code ANY other colours than blue and white?! I kid… although am I?)


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Well maybe she considers some of us friends. Except you, maybe.


Friends, second dads, second grandpas, the good folks


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

Got my first 4th year pay check, got myself a gift from myself to myself


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Martine said:


> Got my first 4th year pay check, got myself a gift from myself to myself
> View attachment 169391


Typical woman. In one hand, out the other.


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

joe-nwt said:


> Typical woman. In one hand, out the other.


Have you ever seen a man at Home Depot? It’s a MIRACLE if he leaves with only one tool 😂


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Martine said:


> Have you ever seen a man at Home Depot? It’s a MIRACLE if he leaves with only one tool 😂


get him girl !!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Martine said:


> My dude, who hurt you? I’ve seen countless selfies on the job, pictures of gardens, meals, grandkids and plenty of other stuff. I posted a picture of myself AT WORK, proud of my accomplishment. Comments were congratulatory, about hours, reminiscing, passing exams and other non horny related comments.


Well he's clearly jealous of my... err... "endowmnet." 
Fact is...
So am I!!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Martine said:


> Got my first 4th year pay check, got myself a gift from myself to myself
> View attachment 169391


Hey you should bitchslap him with some insifnifigant transgression or bring some mistake you caught back then, regardless of whether it was or not... that he committed from when you first joined and throw it in his face right now! 🤣 


joe-nwt said:


> Typical woman. In one hand, out the other.


----------

